# Genetech genotropin Greece



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guy I've just got hold of some 10iu vials 100 iu. Made in Greece. Have any of u tried them? Views?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

yes mate, is it blue/white box, with seperate water amps?

good to go...


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi mate. Yes they are. The only thing that is worrying me when I mix one vial with 1 ml bac water the solution looks slightly milky. It's not due to expire for another month but does that mean its not good?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I got em last summer didn't like them


----------



## dagoberto (Jun 27, 2011)

where did you buy it?


----------



## jeronymus (Dec 6, 2011)

garbage!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

dagoberto said:


> where did you buy it?


You can't mention sources on here mate


----------



## dagoberto (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't want a public mention! Just a private one.


----------

